# No Krausen



## Schiraboy (10/4/10)

Hi, i'm not sure if this is a big concern, but i've had my beer in the carboy for 5 days now, and there isn't the slightest bit of krausen forming. In my previous brews i've done, i would notice tiny bubbles constantly floating towards the top, and krausen (foam) on the top, but this time, there's neither. The only normal thing i've noticed, is sediment forming on the bottom. 
Some of you may have seen my previous topic from monday (when i transfered the beer into the carboy), that was titled "watered down", where i was concerned that my beer wouldn't turn out because i topped the carboy up with about 2 L of water. I take it this is probably why it's not forming any krausen? Will it just take a little bit longer because of the extra water? or is this a really bad sign.


----------



## manticle (10/4/10)

Is the gravity dropping?


----------



## Schiraboy (11/4/10)

Original Gravity of 1.050. Left in primary fermenter for 4 days. On the 4th day (Monday) it was 1.018 when i first racked it into carboy. Then, after i added the 2 L of water, it went down to 1.013, and today i just checked it, and it was 1.012. It may have been sitting in the same spot on the hydrometer on monday, and i just figured it was 1.013, and today decided it looked more like 1.012. Being that it's so close, i'm not sure if the gravity has even gone down since monday.


----------



## warra48 (11/4/10)

Which yeast are you using?

To get from 1.050 to 1.012 gives an apparent attenuation of 76%, which is well withing the range of many yeasts. You may be close to done, if not already there.


----------



## jiesu (11/4/10)

Schira said:


> Original Gravity of 1.050. Left in primary fermenter for 4 days. On the 4th day (Monday) it was 1.018 when i first racked it into carboy.



Slow down buddy. Whats the rush? Every piece of advice i have found always suggests you should have a constant gravity for three successive days before you start moving your wort/beer around 
for conditioning and bottling etc. Just to make sure the yeast does all it can do. The only reason not to do this would be to intentionally stop the fermentation to allow for some lingering sweetness. I know 
some the ginger beer boys have done it. 

Why have you racked to a secondary carboy? Did you want to condition it in the secondary? Or have you gone straight to the bottle? If so make sure you cover your bottles and put them in the laundry because their is a good chance you could have some bottle bombs. 
Also did you use a kit, extract or go AG? I would imagine that kit yeasts would be less likely to form a strong krausen.


----------



## Sydneybrewer (11/4/10)

first time i used wyeast 1272 it did not from a krausen at all and i was really worried but like you said the gravity kept dropping and the sediment was forming at the bottom quite prominently, and it turned out to be a great beer. as long as you get consistent fg readings for 3 days i would say shes ready. also what temp is yours at, mine was at 18 degrees.


----------



## Schiraboy (11/4/10)

I am using a "Brew House - American Premium Lager" Kit, with Coopers yeast. (I misplaced the empty package, so i don't have the exact details of the yeast; all i remember is that it's coopers. 
The directions said to leave it in primary fermenter for 3-5 days, then rack it into secondary carboy for about 10 days.. (making sure it has a consistant FG for at least 3 days before bottling.) 
I started this brew on april 1st, racked it into the carboy 4 days later (april 5th). Do you think being the gravity is not doing anything, it's ready to bottle? Even though it says to wait for 10 days?


----------



## zabond (11/4/10)

if you racked off the trub after 4 days then you have racked off most of the yeast, therefore not much further fermentation will take place,you are suposed to take readings for 3 days constant fg when brew is in primary fermentor then rack to 2nd


----------



## paulwolf350 (11/4/10)

Firstly, #1 Rule - Forget what the kit instructions say. You want to work in a gravity based timeframe, not a days (or time). You should leave it in primary till the gravity hits your Final gravity target, or is same for three days.

Me I dont move my beers for at least 7 and usually 10-14 days (depending on work), and I dont rack to secondary at all.

I think your beer is nearly done, there wont be any krausen, because the majority of yeast has dropped out of suspension. The idea of secondary is to make your beer clear by having everything drop to the bottom, which it has done. Just wait another 3 days or so, wont really matter if it is 10 days as long as it is sealed, then bottle. You are nearly done


----------



## Schiraboy (11/4/10)

Okay, Thanks everyone!


----------



## Diggs (16/4/12)

I have a similar thing but on my primary fermentation, I have just pitched dry yeast onto the wort (at approx 22C).

Would re-hydrating the yeast prior to pitching create better yeast and krausen?


----------



## glenwal (16/4/12)

Diggs said:


> I have a similar thing but on my primary fermentation, I have just pitched dry yeast onto the wort (at approx 22C).
> 
> Would re-hydrating the yeast prior to pitching create better yeast and krausen?



How much yeast did you pitch (i'm assuming 1 pack)? 
What type of yeast (i'm assuming the pack that comes with a tin)?
How long has it been down for? 
What was your OG? 
What temp has it been sitting at since (you said you pitched at 22, but what is it now)?


----------



## Diggs (16/4/12)

Glen W said:


> How much yeast did you pitch (i'm assuming 1 pack)?
> What type of yeast (i'm assuming the pack that comes with a tin)?
> How long has it been down for?
> What was your OG?
> What temp has it been sitting at since (you said you pitched at 22, but what is it now)?


Hey GlenPitched 1.5 packs of Brewcellar English Ale yeastDown for 10 days Fermenting at 18c
Cheers


----------



## glenwal (16/4/12)

Haven't used that yeast personally, but I believe it finishes fairly high. Are you sure you didn't just miss the fermentation? 

Have you taken a gravity reading?


----------



## Diggs (17/4/12)

I MAY have, but have never really seen anything amazing on any of my beers.

Gravity is still coming down (Sunday - 1034, Monday 1033), so I'll just keep an eye on it.


----------



## glenwal (17/4/12)

Unless you were doing a really big beer (ie. high OG) then it definately sounds like its stalled. After 10 days it should be pretty close to finished (if not well and truely finished).

Have a read of http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=130

I'd say up the temp by a degree or 2, give it a gentle swirl to stir up the yeast and see how it goes. How sure are you of the temp readings/what are you using to measure the temperature? Its possible that the reading is off by a couple of degrees and its actually sitting at (say) 16 and the yeast is half asleep.


----------



## Diggs (17/4/12)

Glen W said:


> Unless you were doing a really big beer (ie. high OG) then it definately sounds like its stalled. After 10 days it should be pretty close to finished (if not well and truely finished).
> 
> Have a read of http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=130
> 
> I'd say up the temp by a degree or 2, give it a gentle swirl to stir up the yeast and see how it goes. How sure are you of the temp readings/what are you using to measure the temperature? Its possible that the reading is off by a couple of degrees and its actually sitting at (say) 16 and the yeast is half asleep.



It's actually a Toucan Porter so it's actually almost done Glen (probably should have mentioned that), question was more about the Krausen though.

Temp is sticker on side of fermenter and also a thermostat on the fridge reading the same temps - so Im reasonable confident temps are correct.


----------



## glenwal (17/4/12)

Ah right. In that case i'd say its just the yeast isn't one that likes throwing up a big krausen and wouldn't worry.


----------



## Diggs (1/5/12)

I just did my first yeast rehydration last night as I suspect that I've not had great activation on any of my brews so far, 24 hours later I have the below - hoping this is a much better sign than the flat looking swill I have had previously (fermenting at 18).


----------



## donburke (1/5/12)

Diggs said:


> I just did my first yeast rehydration last night as I suspect that I've not had great activation on any of my brews so far, 24 hours later I have the below - hoping this is a much better sign than the flat looking swill I have had previously (fermenting at 18).




i've never not had krausen form on any of my beers, hot or cold, cans or ag, they always had krausen form, chances are you had krausen at some point


----------



## Diggs (1/5/12)

Possibly I did don but they were very small and weak in comparison to this if you could call them a krausen at all


----------



## donburke (1/5/12)

Diggs said:


> Possibly I did don but they were very small and weak in comparison to this if you could call them a krausen at all




sorry mate, that wasnt intended at you, it was at the op claiming to have no krausen

your photo looks great, love the clump of hops floating in the krausen

i wish my computer had a scratch and sniff option, i'd be scratching your photo like i scratch my balls when i've run out of work


----------



## Diggs (2/5/12)

All good don, I gave up getting upset at online forums years ago - I'm pretty thick skinned about it these days.

PS - As soon as I open the fridge I am whacked with a beautiful beery hoppy smell - hopefully it tastes as good as it smells. First shot at dry hopping as well.


----------



## RobboMC (2/5/12)

Just a thought about building a big krausen - isn't it similar to head retention.
as the CO2 bubbles out of the surface the bubble would burst if the wort is thin and watery 
and hold firm if wort is thick and syrupy. I've noticed much higher krausen
on my dark heavy stouts compared to light pilseners.

So to my totally untrained mind lack of krausen might just indicate a beer with very low body.


----------



## mikec (2/5/12)

donburke said:


> sorry mate, that wasnt intended at you, it was at the op claiming to have no krausen
> 
> your photo looks great, love the clump of hops floating in the krausen
> 
> i wish my computer had a scratch and sniff option, i'd be scratching your photo like i scratch my balls when i've run out of work



Why do wait until you've run out of work to scratch your balls?


----------



## QldKev (2/5/12)

Do you find you scratch your left or right ball more


----------



## Diggs (2/5/12)

RobboMC said:


> Just a thought about building a big krausen - isn't it similar to head retention.
> as the CO2 bubbles out of the surface the bubble would burst if the wort is thin and watery
> and hold firm if wort is thick and syrupy. I've noticed much higher krausen
> on my dark heavy stouts compared to light pilseners.
> ...


Hey Robbo, my last beer was a Porter starting at about 1070 or so (not sure off top of my head) and it had bugger all on it.

This beer was a Blonde Ale starting at 1046, much lighter but way bigger Krausen.

EDIT: Hang on that supports what you are saying :???:


----------

